# Condolences to Wade and PJD



## Runningwolf (Oct 7, 2013)

In the past week I am sorry to say that Wade and Phil both lost their fathers. My prayers and thoughts go out to both of you and your families.


----------



## Johngottshall (Oct 7, 2013)

Prayers to the families


----------



## Julie (Oct 7, 2013)

Phil, didn't know Bout your Dad, sorry to hear this. Hopefully he didn't suffer. 

Wade I already sent you my condolences once and I'm doing it again. So sorry for your lost but you know he is much happier., things where not going well for your Dad.


----------



## rodo (Oct 7, 2013)

My condolences to both of you.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 7, 2013)

My sincerest condolences. 
Tom


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 7, 2013)

Its a tough road to ride for sure. I lost my dad and mom 5 years ago. I still think of them everyday, those memories have kept them alive for me.
I hope you have fond and everlasting memories of your dad. It will help ease the discomfort you are feeling..
It will get better.


----------



## Thig (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, great memories will be cherished in years to come when the initial loss is overcome.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 7, 2013)

Our condolences to both of you, my heart dropped as soon as I saw this post.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks all! Phil, I share your hurt and am so sorry to hear about this and prayers are going out to anyone who knew him and especially loved him!


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 7, 2013)

Prayers and positive energy to you and your families both.


----------



## TomK-B (Oct 7, 2013)

Condolences to both of you. Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 7, 2013)

Prayers for you both. Lost dad Dec. 2010 and mom Jan. 2012. I think about them every day


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 7, 2013)

my condolences.


----------



## geek (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow, my deepest condolences, very sorry to hear the bad news. Wade actually lives in my city but we never met as of yet.


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 7, 2013)

Our sincerest condolences. We have both lost both our parents so we do know your pain and sorrow.


----------



## Tess (Oct 7, 2013)

God bless your hearts. My biggest nightmare as a child was knowing that someday I would lose my parents!! The days came for both and it is sooooo hard. My prayers got out to you both. I believe in the promise !! I will see them again!! I can only hope and pray that you do to!! It gets you through!


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 7, 2013)

My thoughts are with you


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 7, 2013)

I am very sorry for your losses.


----------



## cimbaliw (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your losses, your dads always be with you. 

BC


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 7, 2013)

My heart goes out to both of you. I hope the memories of your good times together, will be the building blocks of healing.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry for both of y'alls loss. There are many posts hear about Wade going to help his dad after storns and such. Good memories.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 7, 2013)

sincerest condolences. Lost my mom a few years back, I feel your sorrow and pain.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear of both of your losses. Your families will be in our prayers...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 8, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this guys. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your families.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 8, 2013)

Wade/PJD, 

My prayers go out to you and your families. 

johnT.


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 8, 2013)

My condolences to you both and your families.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss. It is not easy by any means. I just lost my mother a few months ago and am still trying to make sense of life and everything around me. I read the other posts and how it will get easier in time, and I pray it does for you. It hasn't for me, she was my world.
You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 8, 2013)

My sympathy and empathy to each of you and your families. I think there are both blessings and curses to being a part of a forum like this where the majority of us are not youngsters anymore. Each of your losses are unique to you but from similar experiences many of us here can relate and understand the feelings you're dealing with now.

Know you have a lot of invisible support floating around the country right now.
Mike


----------



## pjd (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow! Thank you everyone for your condolences, I have not been able to be on here lately and it is great to have so many friends! The funeral was Oct. 7th which also happens to be my Wife and my 35th wedding anniversary. I guess we'll celebrate it this coming weekend.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 9, 2013)

*Our thoughts*

WE ARE A WINE FAMILY AND CAN FEEL THE LOSE OF SOMEONE ELSES,STAY STRONG TO THE BOTH OF YOU WE ARE HERE.


----------



## jswordy (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your losses. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## corinth (Oct 22, 2013)

My condolences to you as my prayers will find their home in heaven and in your hearts.


----------

